# Expiring Banked Points



## Kath_kay (Sep 18, 2016)

We are about to send a contract for ROFR and it has ~80 banked 2015 points that expire March 31. I've read to assume around 90 days assuming Disney doesn't take the contract before we get our points. So if we don't get access to the points until mid/late December how difficult would it be to rent those points out if they expire 3 months? Do we have any other options on what to do with these points?


----------



## blondietink (Sep 18, 2016)

It would probably be easiest renting them out through a place like David's. You won't get as much per point, but at least you will get something.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Availability*

The big question whether there will be availability. March is spring break so there probably won't be much available. If you can find something Jan-Feb that will maximum nights (Sunday to Thursday?) that would be your best bet doing it on your own. Put it up on TUG, Mousowners and DISboards. Otherwise, David's would be the place to go.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Sep 20, 2016)

If you go thru Davids, could you post here what he is willing to give you per point? I am in a similar, but worse situation where I have a contract with 50 banked  points expiring Jan. 31, 2017. Contract just being sent to Disney. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (Sep 20, 2016)

It all depends on what resort you are buying. Anywhere from $13 per point to $11.30 per point.


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 20, 2016)

blondietink said:


> It all depends on what resort you are buying. Anywhere from $13 per point to $11.30 per point.



normally yes, but points that are on the verge of expiring can go for much less - more like $6 per pt to $9 per pt...


----------



## icydog (Sep 26, 2016)

DisneyDenis said:


> If you go thru Davids, could you post here what he is willing to give you per point? I am in a similar, but worse situation where I have a contract with 50 banked  points expiring Jan. 31, 2017. Contract just being sent to Disney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



David rents last minute points at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort only, the only resort left most times, for $8 per point. So my estimation is you will get around $5 or $6. 

I am going to be in the same situation. My contract passed ROFR in the beginning of September and I have 44 banked 2015 points to use or lose. I will probably lose them. I didn't take them into consideration when I bought my new Disney's Beach Club Villas Resort contract.


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 29, 2016)

*reservation?*

In any of your situations, can the person you are buying from make a reservation for you in your name? Then you could either use it yourself or rent it out when it is finally yours?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 29, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> In any of your situations, can the person you are buying from make a reservation for you in your name? Then you could either use it yourself or rent it out when it is finally yours?


The closing would be delayed until the reservation is over.  With dvc there is no way to do this. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

